# Nachtangeln in Luxemburg ?



## Vince (19. Juni 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

seit einiger Zeit gehe ich gehäuft zum Angeln an die Grenzgewässer von Luxemburg (Mosel, Sauer). Ich bin im Bereich zwischen Wasserbillig/Oberbillig und Wormeldange/Wincheringen unterwegs. Laut Grenzgewässerschein ist das Nachtangeln momentan zwischen 23:00 und 5:00 verboten. Da im Ländchen (Luxemburg) bekanntlich "alles ganz anders" ist, würde mich interessieren ob das Verbot auch auf der luxemburgischen Seite gilt? Oder sehen die Luxemburger das nicht so eng bzw. gilt dies bei Ihnen nicht?


----------



## seaman (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Luxemburg ?*

Moin,moin
Den Gesetztext übers Angeln in Luxemburg findest du unter www.flps.lu
Nachtangeln ist in Luxemburg auch verboten.
Seaman


----------



## Vince (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Luxemburg ?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, allerdings ist der Gesetzestext unter der angegebenen nicht erreichbar.
Noch eine Frage zum Nachtangeln in Lu, wie genau wird es dort genommen mit den Nachtzeiten? Ist es möglich bis 0:00 Uhr zu angeln oder drohen einem auch dann schon Strafen?


----------



## seaman (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Luxemburg ?*

Hier ein Auszug aus dem Gesetz. Habe ich aber vom der angegebenen Seite runter geladen. Ja es drohen Strafen.

VERBOTEN IST:

1. der Fang von​_[font=TimesNewRoman,Italic]mehr als 3 Salmoniden _[/font](Forellen, Äschen) und _[font=TimesNewRoman,Italic]1 Hecht _[/font]pro Tag;

2. das _[font=TimesNewRoman,Italic]Reißen _[/font]der Fische;

3. die _[font=TimesNewRoman,Italic]Watfischerei_[/font], mit Ausnahme beim Flugangeln in der Sauer;

4. das _[font=TimesNewRoman,Italic]Ködern _[/font]mit gebietsfremden Fischarten sowie Krebsen, Kaulquappen, Fröschen,

natürlichen und künstlichen Fischeiern oder gefärbten Maden (Pinkies, usw.), das
​
_[font=TimesNewRoman,Italic]Anfüttern​_[/font]mit gefärbten Maden;

5. der _[font=TimesNewRoman,Italic]Fischfang während der Nacht_[/font]; als Nacht gilt:

a) vom 1. April bis 31. Oktober die Zeit von 23.00 bis 5.00 Uhr;

b) vom 1. November bis 31. März die Zeit von 19.00 bis 7.00 Uhr,

6. jede Art des Fischfangs im Bereich der _[font=TimesNewRoman,Italic]Sauerstaustufe Rosport-Ralingen_[/font], im Bereich

der _[font=TimesNewRoman,Italic]Moselstaustufe Palzem-Stadtbredimus _[/font]sowie im Bereich der _[font=TimesNewRoman,Italic]Moselstaustufe

Grevenmacher-Wellen _[/font](Verbotsschilder beachten);

7. jede Art des Fischfangs von _[font=TimesNewRoman,Italic]Inseln, Brücken und den an das Wasser angrenzenden

Teilen von Schleusen, Wehren, Kraftanlagen, Stegen und schwimmenden Anlegern _[/font]aus;

8. der Fang von: Lachs, Meerforelle, Quappe (Rutte), Bachneunauge, Bitterling,

Schlammpeitzger, Steinbeißer, Karausche, Schneider, Elritze, Europäischem Flußkrebs,

Steinkrebs, Flußperlmuschel, Großer Flussmuschel, Kleiner Flussmuschel (=
​
_[font=TimesNewRoman,Italic]ganzjährig geschützte Arten​_[/font]).
​
_[font=TimesNewRoman,Italic]Fischereivorschriften Grenzgewässer Januar 2003​_[/font]


----------



## seaman (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Nachtangeln in Luxemburg ?*

der genaue weg ist www.flps  dann unter Sekretariat findest du alle Fischereigestze

Seaman


----------

